# 1991 318 I BMW help locate roof molding



## donkeydawn11 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi everyone Im trying to locate roof molding for my 1991 BMW 318I the part number is 51131884451 does anyone have any idea where I can fine this 

Thanks


----------

